# Facility Maintenance Schedules



## TheaterEd (Feb 25, 2013)

So I did some searching and couldn't find a list of general maintenance items. I know it would be useful for me, and I'm sure some others on here, if we could share facility maintenance schedules. I run a high school performing arts center and am looking to put together a check list what needs to be inspected and when. I'm thinking weekly, monthly, yearly, every five years. In my experience most high schools don't have anything like this, and if they do it is not done well so my hope is that this would be helpful to more than just myself. This school never had a proper stage before, so I'm starting from scratch.

Thank you all for your input, or for directing me to a related thread hidden in the back of the booth!


----------



## cpf (Feb 25, 2013)

This could be a massive list, but here's a few things that I can think of.

All seats and hardware fixtures (doorhandles, closers, etc) for damage (after every show)
All exit + aisle lighting functional (before every show)
All lighting fixtures functional, gels not too burnt out (before any big show comes in, and before their opening)
Blow dust out of amps/dimmers/boards/projectors/assorted equipment (every 6mo or more often)
Check hours on projector bulb/s, preemptively replacing if you feel the need (depends on projector usage + bulb rating, I just glance at it during power-on)
Clean the handheld microphones (it's a tradeoff between having greasy, ???-covered microphones and having ones with brittle, cracking cases unfortunately, I'd say every 3-6 mo)
Test the emergency systems: generators/UPSes, lighting, voice announcement, etc (6 months~1 year)
Ensure an adequate stock of tape, velcro straps, tie line, sharpies (all times)
Repaint the stage (whenever you need to, we're averaging about once a year)
Check that your curtains are still code compliant (varies, check the label for what kind of fireproofing they have)
Clean your curtains (whenever they get dusty or dirty, and note fireproofing requirements if washing)
Check your fire curtain, if you have one (we don't have one, couldn't say at what interval)
Ensure fire extinguishers + other bits are checked and up-to-date (probably already happens with the rest of the school, varies by jurisdiction)
Rigging inspection, if you have any (probably best to ask your installer, it's a fairly long timespan assuming there haven't been any issues)
Replace broken stuff (whenever convenient or required)
Update software/firmware on anything applicable (depends on what you feel like/if you're anticipating fixes or new features, just not right before a show only to find out you bricked your whatever)
Track all purchases for warranty purposes (as stuff is bought/found)
Tune the piano/s (once a year and before piano-centric shows), otherwise ensure it's properly humidified/dehumidified as appropriate
Keep documentation up to date (as soon as things change, before you forget)
These are all more theatre-related things - there are no-doubt many more items that are more general, but your district maintenance people probably have a good grasp on those.


----------



## TheaterEd (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the relpy. That's basically all I could think of as well, but I definitely didn't think to include checking the projector and keeping track of supplies on the checklist. This is a great idea, especially since this school district had never used spike tape before!

If someone has something to add to the list, please feel free.


----------



## chausman (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd add batteries and lamps to the list of consumables to check regularly. The moment when you use the last lamp is slightly traumatizing, and something you'll want to avoid at all cost.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 2, 2013)

Do not blow dust out of projectors. You will very likely contaminate the optics. Projectors should have their filters changed on a regular basis depending on the environment that they are in. Dust removal should be done with a vacuum. If needed, the power supply can be blown out as long as you prevent any of the particulates from going in the direction of the optics train. Always follow your users manual on proper maintenance procedures and I do recommend getting a service agreement with an authorized service center, especially for your large frame, show critical projectors.

As part of your paperwork, I would do a semi-annual update of all MSDS to verify that nothing has been missed that was added or if you can remove paperwork that is a product you no longer use. If you have a scene shop, you need to have regular maintenance on all power tools. Ladder inspection (a quick inspection should always be done before every use) should take place semi-annually. 

I am fairly certain that Dr. Doom's book has quite a comprehensive list, including applicable codes. I haven't looked at a recent copy (last one was about 1990).


----------



## bobcatarts (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm (also) the facilities manager for both of my venues. Much of this may be covered by school building maintenance, but some of us are on our own!
Outside the performance spaces, please consider the following:

-Clean/replace filters and service HVAC -quarterly
-Pour a full pitcher of water in to all floor drains- quarterly
-Inspect loading dock, parking lot, entrance sidewalks for cracks, craters & clear drains-6 months
-Inspect landscaping and neighboring landscaping for dangerous tree branches, loose irrigation or power lines, etc - 6 months
-Inspect external lighting - quarterly
-Inspect external door and window seals - annually
-Double check/clean out door key/entry security codes/parking permit lists - annually
-Double Check/renew Alcohol, Business, Occupancy permits - annually
-Call Mom- quarterly
-Check building paint/drywall repair supplies - annually
-Check company vehicles - quarterly (if not more)
-Update vendors lists & passwords - annually

...I'm sure I'm forgetting lots of somethings. (sorry mom)


----------



## DomLauria (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been working on an annual upkeep cost list for a new high school space, here is what I have so far in items needed, quantity excluded (some needed quite often, some perhaps once every 5 years and some only if a student really messes up):

ITEM

Rigging:

Rigging Inspection
General chain selection


Sound:

9V Batteries, Pack of 12
Lavalier Mic
Blown Speaker
SM Mic Mesh Replacement
Clearcom Headset Replacement
XLR Cable Replacement


Tools: (we have a very limited tool selection)

Tool Blade Upkeep
Drill bits
Screw selection
Basic Lumber


Lighting/Video:

Projector Lamp
HPL 575W Lamp
Emergency Backup Inspection
Gel selection
Spotlight Replacement Lamp
Fixture Repair


Basic Materials:

Gaffers Tape
Dust cleanup compound
Gallon of bleach
Antibacterial wipes
Dust Mop Head
Wet Mop Head
Tie Line
Simple Green
Shop Towels
Lint rollers
Rubbing Alcohol
Canned Air
Sharpie Markers


Structural/Building needs:

Theatre chair
Chair lamp
Incandescent Lamp Replacement
House Light Replacement
Stage Paint
Curtain Repair
Garage Door Inspection


----------



## teqniqal (Apr 28, 2013)

Auditorium Safety Checklist


----------

